# Fluval 3.0 spectrum light.



## Shaun3010 (24 Mar 2021)

Can anyone help me please. I have  the fluval 3.0 plant light  59w for my tank. Thetank it's self is 15" high. When I do get round to setting it up. The substrate at the front will be about 2" thick and then at the back it will be 4-4.5" thick. What settings should I set the light up going with these measurements? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jack B (24 Mar 2021)

If it's low tech I'd try 60percent at first. I began mine on that intensity: planrts grew well and no serious algae or leaf loss. Heavily planted with plenty of ferts.


----------



## Carolinab (25 Mar 2021)

Bentley Pascoe did a couple of videos on setting up a Fluval 3.0 including adjusting for tank height: 
I found them very useful.


----------

